# new cycle test prop tren ace clen log



## mbrolad (Feb 24, 2012)

hi guys,

my stats:

age: 24

height:6ft 1''

bf: 17

weight: 224lbs (16st)

decided to jump in to my cycle head first ( i know some of you will say im an idiot) but i have been reading alot of info on this board and others) so have come to an informed descision with the help of my gym mates.

my cycle will only last 6 weeks ( all ready started- currently on day 2)

week 1-6

test prop 150 by gb pharma 1ml eod

tren ace 80mg by zaralone 1ml eod

clen 2 weeks on 2 weeks off - i have used clen before like this and have gone upto 200mcgs in the past with sides not being too bad

my goal is to shed fat and build lean dry muscle for the summer. my diet is clean and planned for me by my rugby club as i am semi pro ( no we dont get tested and only have 3 games left)

....... i did my first injection yesterday of tren and test in the same syringe with a 23g 1'' needle in my right glute. didnt have any pain after injection.

woke up this morning horny as hell, ( all good) girlfriend loved it

my **** has started to ache like mad imagine a mild dead leg.

anyway i will be keeping track of my progress and updating it everyday

if you can help me in anyway please feel free to give me advice but please dont say dont do steroids as its too late now and i have made my mind up

thanks guys


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

congrats on the start of your cycle.. pinning eod first time is big leap but fair play man 

IMO - the clen, i think you shouldnt go any higher than 160mcg daily

dude if your using aas for sports keep it hush 

have you got pct lined up? are you going to take hcg during cycle to help prevent testicular atrophy?


----------



## mbrolad (Feb 24, 2012)

never really been to fussed about injections actually sorta like them lol

not planned on taking hcg as ive read contradicting threads online, pct will be mainly nolva trying to keep it to a minimum as i dont want to take to much stuff any advice on the nolva dosage

read 40/40/30/20 should be okay 4 weeks pct?

also what sort of results should i expect from tren ace and test prop?

cheers


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

tren is a very harsh compound. ive done 5odd cycles and only used tren once at 75mg eod and i got gyno. ive done a lot of compounds and this is the only one that has given me side effects..

i love pinning i now follow short 6week eod cycles myself. get in, get it done and get onto pct..

i would suggest you use hcg during cycle and i would also suggest the use of nolva and clomid for your pct..

novla 40/20/20/20

clomid 50/50/50/50

as much as i hate clomid as it makes me an emotional bitch but its a great pct med!


----------



## mbrolad (Feb 24, 2012)

heard you couldnt get gyno from tren but i now stand corrected and pleased that i now know this, what will help prevent the gyno? nolva?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Tren can cause high progesterone levels which will in turn cause gyno

on cycle to help prevent this caber (dostinex) would be best i think..


----------



## mbrolad (Feb 24, 2012)

k mate thanks alot will have to grab myself some of this, how do you take this then? ed?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

mbrolad said:


> k mate thanks alot will have to grab myself some of this, how do you take this then? ed?


unfortunately ive never ran caber myself as i only ran tren once. i got sides at the end of the course and ran letro which cleared me up..

i think your best having it on hand incase your prone to to it


----------



## mbrolad (Feb 24, 2012)

yh cheers mate its good that people like you can give unbiased advice will get some just to help me in case i start showing signs of gyno


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

yeh good to have on hand incase you get any sides.

give your cycle a run without it first and see if your prone. some people are some people arent..

i do believe in taking hcg throughout though and nolva and clomid for pct

any help ask away lad


----------



## Reaper 2X3 (Nov 21, 2011)

Solid advice from herc OP. Tren is pretty bad for gyno. Dost is good is it develops into lactating but keep the nolva close by as your first line defense.


----------



## mbrolad (Feb 24, 2012)

cheers guys really good sound advice here really appreciate it feel free to help with any thing else.

what sort of results can i expect from this cycle?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

mbrolad said:


> cheers guys really good sound advice here really appreciate it feel free to help with any thing else.
> 
> what sort of results can i expect from this cycle?


results are really person dependant tbh buddy. genetic build up, good gear etc etc..

correct knowledge, diet, training, dedication - along with a good aas cycle you will gain. how much is hard to answer for but you will see results in leanness and strength for sure 

just set goals and aim for that. make a journal on here to record your daily diet, what you trained, any pb's and upload progress pictures.

good luck man.


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Pretty sure herc covered everything, top advice.

For sides just so you know not to panic, I always get really short of

Breath, so mid way through a game be prepared to be panting like a dog.

Nights sweats and slight insomnia. The results and general feeling of well being easily out weigh that.

But as stated, if you want top results treat your diet And training very seriously, this will massively change how you gain and your results.

Best of luck.


----------



## mbrolad (Feb 24, 2012)

cheers guys will do


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

so youre from the boro mate  . looks ok, ill be doing something similar, also defo get some caber or something like it along with maybe some adex. good luck keep us posted, subbed


----------



## mbrolad (Feb 24, 2012)

so did my 2nd injection yesterday morning,

1ml of each again ( 2 ml in total) in my right quad - found it much easier than in my glute. no pain either

also took 120mcg of clen which i felt within 20mins love the sides tbh the shaking makes me feel good lol

glute is sore from mondays injection - similiar to mild dead leg, nothing to worry about hope it clears up though as i have a game saturday.

how long does the tren and test take to kick?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

you should get a kick in a week or two man. you are using fast acting compounds..

im on 2 eph30 a day and just started with 40mcg clen this morning need to drop a few kilo's fuking hate the clen sides lol...

also head to spotinjections.com - shows you were to jab correctly and correct size needle to use for each muscle.

always have clean hands, use alco wipes, new srynges and change pins after you draw from vial


----------



## mbrolad (Feb 24, 2012)

cheers mate stumbled across that site last month, got a load of alcho wipes in and always changes pins after i draw from a vial. just dont wanna risk infection im a clean freak ha.

how would you store your vials in the fridge or in a cupboard?

so your taking clen @ 40mcg per day as well as 30mg of ephedrine? isnt your heart going overtime? i ran eph a few years back loved it as it kills my appetite and gives me one hell of a buzz when playing rugby can run for days lol

i dont mind the clen sides makes me feel awake and alive, just wouldnt add coffee as i thought i was gonna blow up was of my rocker all day ha


----------



## mbrolad (Feb 24, 2012)

i love them mate make me feel alive lol, love the buzz that i get off them.

i used ephedrine a few years back and dropped a stone in a month could run for days ha

u taking eph and clen together isnt your heart going overtime?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

well i just started this morning..

40mcg clen at 6am before work. then 2 eph at 6pm before training. will keep it at this dose. 2weeks on 1week off and repeat.

need to drop 4kg in a month for my fight..


----------



## mbrolad (Feb 24, 2012)

sounds good i went from 14st 3 to 13st 3 a few years back just using ephedrine and tbh not really training thathard just hammering 10ks in everyday.

post some pics of your progress mate, what clen you using by the way im using that chinese stuf yasuang ( think thats right)


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

mbrolad said:


> sounds good i went from 14st 3 to 13st 3 a few years back just using ephedrine and tbh not really training thathard just hammering 10ks in everyday.
> 
> post some pics of your progress mate, what clen you using by the way im using that chinese stuf yasuang ( think thats right)


check my sig out man i have a journal with pics and programme updated daily 

edit yes its the chinese clen i have..

i weigh 79kg im fighting at 70. but i can drop 4kg in water weight (already tested) so want to drop to 74kg before weigh ins


----------



## mbrolad (Feb 24, 2012)

heard that you shouldnt take nolva with tren as it can cause even worse gyno?


----------



## mbrolad (Feb 24, 2012)

well after yesterdays injection in my quad i am in agony (probably doesnt help that i cycled to and from work 22.5 miles, then did rugby training after it.)

**** is still sore after 1st injection as well, any thoughts on this how can i get rid of the pain quicker?


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

There's nothing other than remedies, some say massage the oil gently with your thumb after injection, soak in a hot bath...

The pain WILLease up over time, and eventually you won't get any / very little PIP. Just have to deal with it for the first few weeks mate. It's very common.


----------



## mbrolad (Feb 24, 2012)

cheers mate feel like ive got dead legs all over me ha


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

As elite said. You will soon get acustomed to injecting. With practice over time youll soon find sweet spots were you know to I.ject pain free..

Another method is to heat up the oil in either hot water or rubbing the srynges between hands.


----------



## mbrolad (Feb 24, 2012)

ta guys good advice did this yesterdayin left quad, no pain and today i feel nothing great advice guys


----------



## mbrolad (Feb 24, 2012)

did a quad shot again today warmed oil up, hot bath massaged the area and had no pip but several hours later my quad is starting to sting and having problem straightening leg.

injection was as smooth as before - needle seemed to go in then stop then go in again

any help guys


----------



## Reaper 2X3 (Nov 21, 2011)

I sometimes still get pain in my legs after injecting. Take a couple of nurofen and it goes well.


----------



## mbrolad (Feb 24, 2012)

cheers mate i can walk fine the get a shooting pain now and again


----------

